# Problem with External USB HDD "device problem (SET_ADDR_FAILED) disabling port"



## praetorian (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello All,

When attempting to connect an external USB chassis (have tried several) I am running into the following error "uhub4: device problem (SET_ADDR_FAILED): disabling port 3". The exact uhub and port id changes according to the usb port the device is connected to but the general error remains the same.

I have searched around everywhere I can looking for a solution but cannot find one that is a.) my exact error, and b.) able to be tested.

I've included as many outputs as I can think of, if there are any suggestions at all, I'm open to them. Thanks in advance.

uname -v output:

```
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009     [email]root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```

dmesg output:

```
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5420  @ 2.50GHz (2496.28-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x1067a  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE> 
Features2=0x40ce3bd<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA,<b19>,XSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 4
usable memory = 6423498752 (6125 MB)
avail memory  = 6188474368 (5901 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   PE_SC3  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
This module (opensolaris) contains code covered by the
Common Development and Distribution License (CDDL)
see [url]http://opensolaris.org/os/licensing/opensolaris_license/[/url]
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <DELL PE_SC3> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci4
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci5
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci5
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.3 on pci4
pci9: <PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
```


----------



## praetorian (Jul 20, 2009)

dmesg cont...


```
mfi0: <Dell PERC 6> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xfc680000-0xfc6bffff,0xfc640000-0xfc67ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 5.0 on pci0
pci11: <PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 6.0 on pci0
pci12: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci13: <PCI bus> on pcib10
pcib11: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib11
pcib12: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib12
bce0: <Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 1000Base-T (B2)> mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
miibus0: <MII bus> on bce0
brgphy0: <BCM5708C 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bce0: Ethernet address: 00:24:e8:6a:b0:0e
bce0: [ITHREAD]
bce0: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (0x04060005); Flags( MFW MSI )
uhci0: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-1> port 0xcce0-0xccff irq 21 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-1> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-2> port 0xccc0-0xccdf irq 20 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-2> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-3> port 0xcca0-0xccbf irq 21 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-3> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-4> port 0xcc80-0xcc9f irq 20 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-4> on uhci3
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 63XXESB USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfc700400-0xfc7007ff irq 21 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
```


----------



## praetorian (Jul 20, 2009)

dmesg cont...


```
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3
usb4: <Intel 63XXESB USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb4: USB revision 2.0
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
uhub5: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.0b, addr 2> on uhub4
uhub5: multiple transaction translators
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
pcib13: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci14: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib13
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc00-0xdcff mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xfc2d0000-0xfc2dffff irq 19 at device 13.0 on pci14
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel 63XXESB2 SATA300 controller> port 0xcc78-0xcc7f,0xcc70-0xcc73,0xcc60-0xcc67,0xcc58-0xcc5b,0xcc40-0xcc4f mem 0xfc700000-0xfc7003ff irq 23 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: does not respond
device_attach: fdc0 attach returned 6
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 471a471a0600471a
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 471a471a0600471a
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 471a471a0600471a
device_attach: est2 attach returned 6
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 471a471a0600471a
device_attach: est3 attach returned 6
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: does not respond
device_attach: fdc0 attach returned 6
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc8fff,0xec000-0xeffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ukbd0: <Tripplite B015-000 R0.74 USB to PS2 adapter., class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on uhub1
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <Tripplite B015-000 R0.74 USB to PS2 adapter., class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on uhub1
ums0: 5 buttons and Z dir.
WARNING: ZFS is considered to be an experimental feature in FreeBSD.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ZFS filesystem version 6
ZFS storage pool version 6
acd0: DVDR <PLDS DVD+/-RW DS-8A3S/HD51> at ata3-master SATA150
mfi0: 4154 (301144571s/0x0008/info) - Current capacity of the battery is above threshold
mfid0: <MFI Logical Disk> on mfi0
mfid0: 953344MB (1952448512 sectors) RAID volume '' is optimal
mfid1: <MFI Logical Disk> on mfi0
mfid1: 953344MB (1952448512 sectors) RAID volume '' is optimal
mfid2: <MFI Logical Disk> on mfi0
mfid2: 953344MB (1952448512 sectors) RAID volume '' is optimal
mfid3: <MFI Logical Disk> on mfi0
mfid3: 953344MB (1952448512 sectors) RAID volume '' is optimal
mfid4: <MFI Logical Disk> on mfi0
mfid4: 953344MB (1952448512 sectors) RAID volume '' is optimal
mfid5: <MFI Logical Disk> on mfi0
mfid5: 953344MB (1952448512 sectors) RAID volume '' is optimal
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider mfid0s1a is ufsid/4a56b979738c9009.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider mfid1s1a is ufsid/4a56bd8c81f119f5.
Trying to mount root from zfs:tank/root
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a56b979738c9009 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a56bd8c81f119f5 removed.
```


----------



## praetorian (Jul 20, 2009)

'pciconf -l' output:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25c08086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25e28086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
pcib6@pci0:0:3:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25e38086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
pcib7@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25f88086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
pcib8@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25e58086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
pcib9@pci0:0:6:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25f98086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
pcib10@pci0:0:7:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x25e78086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
hostb1@pci0:0:16:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x25f08086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
hostb2@pci0:0:16:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x25f08086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
hostb3@pci0:0:16:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x25f08086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
hostb4@pci0:0:17:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25f18086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
hostb5@pci0:0:19:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25f38086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
hostb6@pci0:0:21:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25f58086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
hostb7@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x25f68086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
pcib11@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x26908086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x26888086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x26898086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x268a8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x268b8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x268c8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
pcib13@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xd9 hdr=0x01
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x26708086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x01018f card=0x01b21028 chip=0x26808086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
pcib2@pci0:4:0:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x35008086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
pcib5@pci0:4:0:3:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x350c8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
pcib3@pci0:5:0:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x35108086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
pcib4@pci0:5:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x35148086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
mfi0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x010400 card=0x1f0c1028 chip=0x00601000 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
pcib12@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01031166 rev=0xc3 hdr=0x01
bce0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x164c14e4 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
vgapci0@pci0:14:13:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x515e1002 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00

'pciconf -lv' output *snipped*:
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x26888086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x26898086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x268a8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x268b8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x01b21028 chip=0x268c8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
```


----------



## praetorian (Jul 20, 2009)

'usbdevs -v' output:

```
Controller /dev/usb0:
addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000), Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
 port 1 powered
 port 2 powered
Controller /dev/usb1:
addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000), Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
 port 1 powered
 port 2 addr 2: low speed, power 100 mA, config 1, B015-000 R0.74 USB to PS2 adapter.(0x0002), Tripplite(0x09ae), rev 1.00
Controller /dev/usb2:
addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000), Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
 port 1 powered
 port 2 powered
Controller /dev/usb3:
addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000), Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
 port 1 powered
 port 2 powered
Controller /dev/usb4:
addr 1: high speed, self powered, config 1, EHCI root hub(0x0000), Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
 port 1 powered
 port 2 powered
 port 3 enabled
 port 4 powered
 port 5 addr 2: high speed, self powered, config 1, product 0x6560(0x6560), vendor 0x04b4(0x04b4), rev 0.0b
  port 1 powered
  port 2 powered
  port 3 powered
  port 4 powered
 port 6 powered
 port 7 powered
 port 8 powered
```


----------



## praetorian (Jul 20, 2009)

A little bit more info on the setup.

I'm running a Dell 2950III server with 6x RAID0 - each array consisting of 1 drive. The system is running FreeBSD 7.2 with a zfs raidz2 pool.

When I try to disable ACPI as some people have suggested on other threads with similar problems, zfs will not boot at all. Besides I'm using ACPI for several other things and wouldn't want it to be disabled anyway.

Anyway I'm up for suggestions so if anybody can please help it will be greatly appreciated. I have a whole bunch of data to move and really don't want to copy it over the wire.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

Use 
	
	



```
tags next time, your posts were unreadable.
```


----------



## ever (Nov 13, 2009)

praetorian said:
			
		

> Anyway I'm up for suggestions so if anybody can please help it will be greatly appreciated. I have a whole bunch of data to move and really don't want to copy it over the wire.
> 
> Thanks.



What type of file system/partition do you have on this extenal storage? 
Try to label this disk and make a file system on some different computer and connect it againt.
I had some strange errors with usb external storage on one server and it helped.


----------

